# Good Evening childeren of the Dark!



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice to *EAT YOU!!! Im no newcomer,but an old soul that's finally come home...Freaks,no not hardly. We are the norm, that are looked away from QUICKLY!! Ignored by those that fear,but not for LONG,no...my coffin is almost at the surface. A lil further..just a bit and I'll be free AGAIN!!!!!! YOU WILL RUE THAT DAY, BUT MORE THE NIGHT!!! On bat wings,with evil things. Zombies,death and spirits galore. All these things we have in store! Come celebrate my childeren,my day of birth! As I once again return from theEarth!!!*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Decrepit. I see you have a poetic soul


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you here.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Not easy to wax poetic from a deep dark hole! Thank you sentiments, but I prefer sediments!!!(evil) LOL!!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome! What kind of haunt do you do? Any pictures? (we love pictures around here)


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

*Much ado about nothing*

Alas, I am in great despair as in the past year while I slept...My storage,only 2 crypts over. Was sadly lost. Containing almost all of my projects which included 2 FCG's,Mausolem,Cemetary Gate and Fencing,a Bourno's flying ghost(3 axis for those not familiar...speaking of,where is my familiar?)Stirring witch w/her sister reading from the Necronomicon,Rotisary w/ a goblin 2 turn it and last but not least my infamous(in Atl. where I moved from) flying witch! And yes,she really flew(depending on the space,up 2 100ft @ 35mph! Unfortunately employment was somewhat hard 2 find for a ghoul in the off season...C'est la vie! Tho the rebuild(time & money consuming is an understatement on par w/"we're in trouble!" when 1000 zombies are [email protected] heels!!!) Currently working on2new decrepit tombstones between 4&6ft tall.1animated & the other fog chilling! Will post pics soon and maybe i can be convinced 2 do a how to on the flying witch when I remake her(4 nxt year)and 2 answer everyones ?,my b-day really is Halloween!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Decrepit. I see you have a poetic soul


Oh I just adore Gargoyles, such good companions 2 my bulldog!!! They even look alike!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Just like all little boys, I'm made of snakes & snails w/ puppy dog tails...That's what little boys are made of! REALLY!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Decrepit Desecr8shun said:


> Oh I just adore Gargoyles, such good companions 2 my bulldog!!! They even look alike!


yay! a fellow gargoyle fan! I just adore gargoyles!

welcome to the forum!:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. How sad you lost so much. I would cry if I lost my haunt props. But I cry quite easy, I even cry at the sight of sunlight. Good to see you here, and keep us abreast of your rebuild.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gulp...that is a lot of props to lose. 

Welcome to our family. You and Spooky1 share a birthday.

Got some pics of your props? We love pics.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Srry I've been away 4 a couple of days,lost my hard drive n have been busy on reloading EVERYTHING!!! P.i.t.a. 4sure! Also have been working on my ghostly 3 axis floating lantern(dnt remember where I saw it__so I'll give credit 2 the inventor as soon as I find their site again). Thanx all 4 the cold welcome,I appreciate your Decrepit kindnes! And don't worry,pics are forthcoming.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Gulp...that is a lot of props to lose.
> 
> Welcome to our family. You and Spooky1 share a birthday.
> 
> Got some pics of your props? We love pics.


Oooh,which bayou r u from? 1/2 my family is from Louisiana (Eunice,Mamou,Baton Rouge & Laffayette). Wanna trade? Custom prop 4 a couple gallons of crawfish e'toufe n some taso?? Always good to hear from another cajun!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

*Gargoyles,you said gargoyles?!?*



Dark Angel 27 said:


> yay! a fellow gargoyle fan! I just adore gargoyles!
> 
> welcome to the forum!:jol:


Taking a good hard look @ a possible gargoyle animatronic build for next year...w/fully automated head and extendable flapping wings. Only problem is finding a latex skin that large tho. Dnt have room currently 2 lay up a skin that large & that is my major hurdle(like leaping from the bottom of the grave!!!)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Decrepit Desecr8shun said:


> Oooh,which bayou r u from? 1/2 my family is from Louisiana (Eunice,Mamou,Baton Rouge & Laffayette). Wanna trade? Custom prop 4 a couple gallons of crawfish e'toufe n some taso?? Always good to hear from another cajun!


I am from Baton Rouge, and I luvz crawfish etouffee. I am not a great cook so could you send ME some etouffee? LOL! My husband's family is from the west bank Nawlins area.

When I go back to visit I hit all my favorite restaurants. The food here in north Texas just doesn't compare.
:zombie:


----------

